# Deal Extreme



## robertpauljr (Nov 18, 2008)

I recently got a DIY from Deal Extreme. It was different than the few other DIYs I have experience with, but I have no idea what Type it is. How do you know? It only has one washer per screw, and I think they are made of plastic. Furthermore, do most cores have any metal in them for the screws to screw into, or are they all plastic? I think the DX one is all plastic. Here is the one I ordered.

I've had it a few days and like it so far, but wonder how long it will last. Does anyone have any experience with DX twisty products? This 3x3x3 DIY? The Megaminx? The 4-layer Square-1 cube? The Pyraminx? I'd really like to know how the DX products compare to others. I'd really like feedback from people who have actually used them. I am not into speed cubing, if that makes a difference, so I wouldn't be pushing them to the max that way, but I'd still like decent cubes.

Thanks.


----------



## Jai (Nov 18, 2008)

There's a 12-page topic about it a few topics under you... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6804

The DIY you bought is a Type C.


----------



## robertpauljr (Nov 18, 2008)

For the first half dozen pages people mainly talked about available products, but not experiential knowledge of the quality of the products. Garmon indicates that the megaminx is not built for speed on page 9. There are also comments that the megaminx is better if screws and springs are replaced with a Type A set. The idea of getting DX products is to save money, not have to spend an equal amount on a set of springs and screws. This may not be an issue for some, but it puts me off. If I had a stockpile of extras, I guess I might try it, but I don't.

On page 8 Don Tonberry says regarding the 3x3x3 DIY I asked about, "It's just a type C. I thought it was pretty good, really smooth decently fast." More people later on (page 10) talk about the Type C DIY favorably.

So now that I have read the 12 page post mentioned by Jai I know that I am now the proud owner of a Type C cube, but still don't know how you know it is type C. And the other questions in my first paragraph were not answered either.

Although there was some discussion of the megaminx, I did not see answers to my other questions in paragraph two of my original post.


----------



## Jai (Nov 18, 2008)

The products there are the same products sold on Cube4You (no, Dealextreme doesn't make its own products or anything), so you can go check out the Cube4you forums and their product reviews, for more information.
The selection on DX isn't that good, I'd say to stick with Cube4You, 9spuzzles, puzzlproz, or any other larger cube shop. You can't beat the free shipping from DX though


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 18, 2008)

i bought the transparent and some washers and a center piece was missing. so they sent the replacement, but they sent the wrong center piece. but they made up for that with around 100 extra washers.

kind of funny.


----------



## Athefre (Nov 18, 2008)

It looks like a type (f) to me, judging by the first and second picture. It has the same extreme rounded pieces, black screws (which are also on Type (c)), and *no* slots on the corners of the centers which are supposed to be on Type (c)s for easy cap removal, and also has an large amount of flaw lines like my type (f). But the third picture looks exactly like my Type (c)s.

If your cube:

a. Has really rounded cubies compared to other cubes
b. Has centers that don't have two slots diagonal from each other
c. Feels really hollow when you turn it

The it's probably a type (f).


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 18, 2008)

Do Type Fs have plastic washers? AFAIK, Type Cs are the only DIYs that have them.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 18, 2008)

Athefre said:


> It looks like a type (f) to me, judging by the first and second picture. It has the same extreme rounded pieces, black screws (which are also on Type (c)), and *no* slots on the corners of the centers which are supposed to be on Type (c)s for easy cap removal, and also has an large amount of flaw lines like my type (f). But the third picture looks exactly like my Type (c)s.
> 
> If your cube:
> 
> ...



I asked the same question in *this* thread and most people said it was a type C

I might get one anyway


----------



## Garmon (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a DX megaminx and ES 5x5, both good.


----------



## Athefre (Nov 18, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Do Type Fs have plastic washers? AFAIK, Type Cs are the only DIYs that have them.





cookingfat said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a type (f) to me, judging by the first and second picture. It has the same extreme rounded pieces, black screws (which are also on Type (c)), and *no* slots on the corners of the centers which are supposed to be on Type (c)s for easy cap removal, and also has an large amount of flaw lines like my type (f). But the third picture looks exactly like my Type (c)s.
> ...



What I'm saying is I believe the cube in pictures 1 and 2 are type (f) and picture 3 is a type (c)

Look at the center piece in the center of picture 3. You can see one of the slots that are on the centers of type (c). But in picture 2 there are no slots.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 19, 2008)

Now I really want to order from DX.
Type C is my favorite speed cube and the 4x4 and 5x5 are rather cheap, and it's free shipping! So why not?
5x5 seems to be confirmed as Eastsheen, the details on 4x4 is still a bit fuzzy. Anyone got it yet?


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16332

According to the review of the 4x4 cube, it has internal pieces andis not fit for speedcubing.

Scroll down and you'll see the dimensions of the cube.

2.42.in x 2.42 in.x 2.42 in!!!

That's really small!

Also it has plastic labels.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 19, 2008)

An Eastsheen 4x4/5x5 is 6cm^3. 
2.42in^3= ~6.15cm^3
Not much of a difference.


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 19, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Now I really want to order from DX.
> Type C is my favorite speed cube and the 4x4 and 5x5 are rather cheap, and it's free shipping! So why not?
> 5x5 seems to be confirmed as Eastsheen, the details on 4x4 is still a bit fuzzy. Anyone got it yet?



hi dear, how many times must i say it's not eastsheen?

i can provide pics of this cube if i want.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Now I really want to order from DX.
> ...



[Pochmann]So, you didn't want to?[/Pochmann]


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



yes,


----------



## robertpauljr (Nov 19, 2008)

The DIY I got from DX has slots on the center caps as described above, so it is for sure a Type C, and now I know a couple distinguishing features of Type C cubes. Thank you all for your input.

The 4-layer Square-1 cyclinder section sometimes moves along with one of the inner layers, so that I have to realign everything. Does anyone know if this is typical behavior for these cubes?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 19, 2008)

> Does anyone know if this is typical behavior for these cubes?


It's an inherent problem with the Super Square-1, the center is not fixed.


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Nov 19, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Now I really want to order from DX.
> ...



Can you please provide the pics?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 19, 2008)

5x5 is not Eastsheen?
I saw it described as an Eastsheen multiple times in the other thread.

I saw the discription saying the 4x4 is not that good for speedcubing, but what is so bad about it? How bad can it be anyway? Surely it cannot be as bad as that Rubik's Revenge I had at DC open (Dan Cohen only managed to get 50 seconds doing it as a 3x3). If it's even slightly better than that, I'd be willing to get it.


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2008)

Uh, I'd be wary of Deal Extreme if I were you. I ordered a Megaminx off there and after a few weeks of waiting they sent me an incomplete 3x3x3 DIY kit (missing center caps)... After emailing them (they took a while to respond) they asked for pictures and evidence to prove they sent me the wrong cube. I'm doing that now and I'll report back when I find out if they'll send me a Megaminx..
HOWEVER, the SQ 1 I oredered from there is nice, and I'm happy with it.
@ Fanwuq: 5x5x5 is ES, 4x4x4 isn't.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 20, 2008)

Chukk said:


> @ Fanwuq: 5x5x5 is ES, 4x4x4 isn't.



I figured 4x4 wasn't ES, but 5x5 is ES?
Is 4x4 any good even if it's not ES?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 5x5 is not Eastsheen?
> I saw it described as an Eastsheen multiple times in the other thread.
> 
> I saw the discription saying the 4x4 is not that good for speedcubing, but what is so bad about it? How bad can it be anyway? Surely it cannot be as bad as that Rubik's Revenge I had at DC open (Dan Cohen only managed to get 50 seconds doing it as a 3x3). If it's even slightly better than that, I'd be willing to get it.



You must gotten a very bad revenge (haha) because mine that I had at DC before I bought my ES was quite good. My times in DC were 10+ seconds above my average with my Rubik's using my ES. I still have the cube but the pieces are scatter all over the basement and the core is broken.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 21, 2008)

Also, does this 3x3 DIY come with stickers? If so, which kind? Is it PVC?


----------



## Don Tonberry (Nov 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Also, does this 3x3 DIY come with stickers? If so, which kind? Is it PVC?



Yeah it comes with 2 sets of PVC stickers.


----------



## Jude (Dec 12, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Uh, I'd be wary of Deal Extreme if I were you. I ordered a Megaminx off there and after a few weeks of waiting they sent me an incomplete 3x3x3 DIY kit (missing center caps)... After emailing them (they took a while to respond) they asked for pictures and evidence to prove they sent me the wrong cube. I'm doing that now and I'll report back when I find out if they'll send me a Megaminx..
> HOWEVER, the SQ 1 I oredered from there is nice, and I'm happy with it.
> @ Fanwuq: 5x5x5 is ES, 4x4x4 isn't.



Well, they finally agreed to send me a megaminx, after trying to convince me to buy it again for half price -.- It'll probably arrive in a couple of weeks, more than 2 months after I ordered it..


----------



## 1996iscool (Oct 13, 2009)

If you want to know about the super square-1, I have one and it is suprisingly a QJ or clefferts. It is really fast and smooth. I also have a transparent pyraminx and it is just amazing. Its smooth and can cut corners. But, the only problem I have with it is it has a screw that seems to unscrew itself.


----------

